# schutzhund trainers/clubs in CT



## tugginntrackin715 (Apr 23, 2010)

looking to get my 7 month old DDR pup into schutzhund, she knows basic obedience such as sitz, plahtz, giblout, blybe, hier and has started rag/tug work as well as tracking class.

just wondering if anyone had any suggestions on how to get my pup started on schutzhund in CT.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

United SchH Clubs of America;
USA Clubs - New England

Dog Training Commands/SchH;
Dr. P's Dog Training: Commands in Several Languages


----------

